
How to find an international remote job - yekanchi
This question is broad so i limit it to specific ones. I live in a middle eastern country and has worked as a full stack web developer in the last 2 years i have seen that with my talents i can earn much more if i worked internationally for instance in a European country , i wonder how and where i can find international remote jobs and how i can best present myself and prove myself to foreign companies to make them feel secure working with me. i can leave the country for one time interviews but i want to work here and remote. this is not a personal question so answers with broader view are appreciated. this is of course for the benefit of the foreign recruiters because they can pay less for the same professional person if they let us live here, because here our costs are low.
======
dodgyb
There are some good remote job lists on GitHub:

[https://github.com/search?q=remote+job](https://github.com/search?q=remote+job)

This also looks like it may be useful:

[https://github.com/yanirs/established-
remote](https://github.com/yanirs/established-remote)

Some tips on custom search:

[https://remotejobcourse.com/topic/remote-
jobs/](https://remotejobcourse.com/topic/remote-jobs/)

Trello has a useful guide:

[https://blog.trello.com/how-to-find-and-land-your-next-
remot...](https://blog.trello.com/how-to-find-and-land-your-next-remote-job)

